# More To Life Website



## Laine

Hi Girls,

I know Lucy has mentioned this in her posts but thought it would be a good idea to post here too:

www.moretolife.co.uk

Lainex


----------



## LucyEgg

Hi Girls

Just wanted to add that I requested further information from More to Life recently. They have only sent me a joining form and a letter so far.

Joining costs £10, so I have returned my completed joining form and my £10 and am awaiting further information. I am intrigued to see what I will receive, and will keep posting on here to let people know if it's worth it. 

They do have a good lending library of books, which I'm hoping to capitalise on, as many of the books are only available to buy from the US.

Love
Lucy
xx


----------



## LucyEgg

Hi again

Am posting as promised to update you on the More to Life info.

I received my welcome pack, which is a pack of fact sheets and some basic information. If I'm truthful, I had hoped for more, but maybe my expectations were too high?

Whilst on hols I did receive another pack from them, from the local rep, who's unfortunately not as local as I would like. However, the one good thing is that she has said there is another member just joined in my area, so she's going to put us in touch with each other. I really hope this works as I could do with a 'brother in arms' as it were.

To summarise then - More to Life is worth joining for the lending library and book list, and to get you in touch with others in the same situation. They don't have fancy publications etc, but then that's not what they're about.

Lucy


----------



## sas jane v

Hi Lucy
thanks for your info - havent quite finished yet but looking ahead and have been on website too - I think i am right in between 2 areas so wasnt sure which one to think about applying to

I have been thinking about you and wondering how you are getting on and would always be interested in your news if you want to im me otherwise wish you a peaceful and happy christmas

Sarah xx ^snowman^ ^snowman^


----------



## Laine

Hey Lucy,

Good to have you back with us.

Thanks for the update on More To Life. I am thinking about joining too.

Hope the holiday was good. Have sent you an im.

Lainex


----------



## mmmbop

Hi Lucy ,
how are you, just thought I would say hello,so

hello you,

I hope you had a good holiday,and glad more to life had some helpful info,

love mmmbop,xxxxx


----------



## birdynum

Welcome back Lucy, hope you had a great holiday, it's fab to have you back, I have thought about you a lot.

Deb x


----------



## LucyEgg

Me again with an update on correspondence from More to Life!

Since my last post I have had email correspondence with a member of the South East group, who seems very nice. She invited us to the Christmas dinner in London, but unfortunately we're at a wedding that day, but I'd have loved to have gone. 

In one of her emails she said that there are only 100 members, scattered across the country, so at the moment it's difficult to find people close together, which is a bit sad.....but what I'd suspected largely because there are so few on this site in the same position, and everyone else I know that is childless made the decision consciously if you get what I mean.

I have also received another newsletter from them, so am more impressed. If nothing else, the articles make you feel less isolated and lonely, and make you realise that you're not the only one having the thoughts and feelings that you are.

Interestingly (and this shocked me) research suggests that it takes about 3 years to be able to move on to another stage....incredible.

Anyway, enough waffle. Thanks to the old Oct/Nov buddies who have welcomed me back!

love
Lucy
xx


----------



## Juel

Hi lucy..glad you've had a nice hollibob!!

I spoke to someone last year at the m/c accosiation GM who was a member of More To Life & she found it to be a wonderful supportive site..i hope you find them to be the same.
We're all still here for you though,
luv & hugs
juel xx


----------



## sas jane v

Hi lucy 
thanks for your update and hope you find some buddies closer to home
I read a letter recently in a womens mag by a lady who had tried for a few years and given up and this was a year on and she felt so much better and felt she had her life back - she was very honest about it and looking back wished she hadnt spent so long on the IVf trail so that always gives me hope for coming out the other side
and Im sure it doesnt take everybody as long as 3 years

My mother sent me a poem the other day which I still cant read without blubbing to the effect that something else ,something different is waiting for you further on the way -Ill try and put it on the poems bit

anyway wish you well and a big


----------



## LucyEgg

Hi ladies

I haven't been around on here for a while now - have been trying to get our lives on track following our decision to stop treatment, but thought I'd better come and give an update on More To Life

We attended our first More To Life event at the weekend down in South London - Pete and I both went down to one of the member's houses on Saturday for lunch, chats and to plan more events for the London group over the next 6 months. There were about 15 people there in total, some women on their own, some with their partners, varying in age from us as the youngest up to some women probably in their late 40s/early 50s.

It was good to meet others who, although at varying stages of their journeys, have all been through the same difficult decision to stop treatment and start to live childfree. Everyone there was friendly and supportive, and we were made to feel very welcome. The London support group meets monthly for social events/support events all over London/Home Counties, both at the weekend and during the week.

For anyone in a similar position to us, I can recommend joining More to Life. To anyone else who is struggling with the decision to stop, I can also recommend it as it can help to ease the pain.

If anyone wants any further info, please feel free to IM me.

Love
Lucy
xxx


----------



## Laine

Hi Lucy,

It's good to hear from you.

More To Life sounds like it has made a good impression on you, which is great.

Thanks for the feedback and take care of yourself.

Laine x


----------



## etta

hi ive just joined MTL and have been impressed. not with the sheets they first sent(addressed to the wrong couple!) but with the personal contacts and the info re events. maybe i am lucky to be london based but there are support events, social events and a workshop in sept runby meredith wheeler who i hear is very good. havent been to anything yet but the peoplewho have emailed and rung sound really nice. also got a great book they recommended called mother in my heart by ginny fraser.
so i think it's def worth joining
e


----------

